# Hedstrom Sky Jet Or Saf Jet Tricycle



## PCHiggin (Mar 2, 2017)

Made in the early 60's.Please PM .Thanks


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 11, 2017)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/g4njxqto8q9vuy7/tricycle.wmv?dl=0. Me circa 1963 on my Sky Jet


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 11, 2017)

bump


----------



## tripple3 (Mar 11, 2017)

not those but made by Hedstrom.
Call the number on the door magnet if interested.


----------



## Cory (Mar 11, 2017)

I'm Cory from Cory's Upcycle and it is sold


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 11, 2017)

Thanks but that not even close to what I want


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 10, 2018)

BUMP STILL WANT ONE..........Riding mine C1963......https://www.dropbox.com/s/g4njxqto8q9vuy7/tricycle.wmv?dl=0


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 4, 2018)

Bump,Still looking


----------



## PCHiggin (Mar 29, 2019)

Bump,thanks


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 17, 2019)

Bump,Still want one.Thanks


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 30, 2019)

bump


----------



## PCHiggin (Jun 6, 2019)

Bump,still looking


----------



## PCHiggin (Jul 6, 2019)

Bump, Still looking


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 2, 2022)

Bump, Still looking. Thanks


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 29, 2022)

Bump


----------

